# QAD Tune-a-nock weight?



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

Anyone know how much QAD tune-a-nocks weigh? I can't find it advertised anywhere.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

I kind of figured. If you have chance to weigh them that would be great but its not a big deal. I was trying to calculate weight and foc, but it was more out of curiousity.


----------



## jwamp82 (Nov 4, 2005)

anyone ever get an exact weight on these?


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

yeah if i remember i PM'd him the stuff, LAS catalog says 4g but i was thinking 5g, either or 1g wont matter too much.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

I got a scale and weighed them at 4 gr.


----------

